# My two oldest guns............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

These two Rugers are my oldest. The .357 Blackhawk was bought in Paso Robles, California in May of 1958. The .44 goes back to 1971. The .44 is stocked in walnut from Lett, the .357 in mesquite, from CaryC.

I made the best field shot I ever made with the .44, taking a ground hog at 110 yards, in the summer of 1981.










Bob Wright


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

jeez i wasn't born 'til 1973, they are in better shape than i am. :lol: very nice bob.

danny


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Great guns but what have you done since 1981? Seriously, I love the grips. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Since 1981?*

Well, there have been many things since then, though I have seemed to taper off some the last few years. But that ground hog shot stands out in my mind. Did a bunch of varmint hunting, crows and groundhogs, plus some white tails.

A couple of years later, I bought a Colt Gold Cup .45 for crows. The Winchester SilverTip worked great on them. Tried the .22 WMR on squirrels, using .22 WRF. Same performance as .22 LR but in an easier to handle cartridge. Lost interest in rimfires as I could not load my own.

Kept losing my brass with that Gold Cup, and got an even trade for a Colt New Frontier in .45 Colt.

I cherish one autoloader now, a Mauser .25ACP. My late brother brought it back from Germany. My nephew got it when my brother died, and, about a year ago, he gave it to me. It was the first handgun I ever shot, back about sixty years ago, in the spring of 1946. And one of those cartridges became the first one in my cartridge collection.

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

WOW! The .357 Blackhawk is almost as old as my grandma. :lol:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Just goes to show you how a firearm can be an investment if you choose right and take care of it...
They are very nice revolvers. I wish I'd of kept mine, but if wishes where nickels, beggars would ride!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I still have the first handgun I shot. It's an Iver Johnson Arms & Cycle Works Sealed Target 8. It's at least 90 years old.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I did some shooting with a Sealed Eight, too. An octagon barreled specimen that belonged to my friend's Dad. Heard the story many times how he bought it for $8 back during the Depression.

Bob Wright


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I saw a "Sealed 8" in a gunsho recently, and I was kind of interested in it - How do they shoot ? It had really nice wood grips, about 6" barrel.

Great Rugers-you probably made about triple on your original price just by keeping and enjoying them all this time.

Mark


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

I have one of my first revolvers that I purchased in 1965.








I bought it for Police Duty to replace a couple of .38s that I felt were a little light for the job. If you didn't pick up on the model it is a model 58 in 41 Mag. It was a comfort when patroling alone without even a radio in my home town as one of 3 parttime officers which was the whole PD. Our annual budget was $400. at the time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

THat gun is older than me :-D :-D


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

dogngun said:


> I saw a "Sealed 8" in a gunsho recently, and I was kind of interested in it - How do they shoot ? It had really nice wood grips, about 6" barrel.


It shoots real well. It's well worn and has a 4" octagon barrel and walnut grips.


----------

